# Five most important considerations.



## L.M.COYL

1. Individual actualization
2. Compatibility
3. Supportiveness/Non-Judging
4. Physical Activity/Wellness/Common Pursuits
5. Oh yeah. Love.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

1. I agree - what I'm working on myself now.
2. Compatibility - in what areas? Opposites do attract and couples that have a lot in common don't last any longer than couples who do.
3. I totally agree here - I feel I support but I don't feel supported most of the time and my actions are judged regularly as though I have some hidden agenda in everything I do.
4. This is an issue, lots of medical problems on hubby's part. I try to pursue common interests - I've taken an interest in fishing and football - but I can't seem to love golf no matter how hard I try - it's so boring.
5. I believe that love is there on both sides, but I'm not sure it's enough anymore without 1-4.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## madimoff

I'm sorry I know I'm being dim but (a) Important considerations - to lead to long term marriage success? Is that what was meant? (b) What, in plain simple terms, are 1-3 ? Not quite THAT stupid a question, I'm hoping for some pointers - we have issues!


----------

